# Just checking



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

After changing my email my account was ‘deactivated’ and an email received saying that an administrator would send another message to advise of subsequent re-activation. Three days later no progress, so I replied to the de-activation email asking where the activation update had got to.
Then I was informed my account had been deleted as my email address could not be found ( despite the fact it had been used to send and receive messages !). I was asked to re- register with a different code ( login, password ?) which I’ve not yet done as I am unsure of what might happen to my profile, hundreds of previous posts, current FS items, messages etc.
so this is just a post to test the water before attempting to register ( hoping I don’t need to).

this is not the first time I have had problems doing something as simple as wanting to update my email address. Last time I was de-activated I had no access to the forum and did not receive an email, so I had to ask another member to send messages to admin on my behalf to get it sorted.

This admin mullarkey really needs to be sorted properly. Changing personal details should not need ‘de-activation’ and admin need to be careful before resorting to account deletion !

let’s see what happens . . .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

liffy99 said:


> After changing my email my account was ‘deactivated’ and an email received saying that an administrator would send another message to advise of subsequent re-activation. Three days later no progress, so I replied to the de-activation email asking where the activation update had got to.
> Then I was informed my account had been deleted as my email address could not be found ( despite the fact it had been used to send and receive messages !). I was asked to re- register with a different code ( login, password ?) which I’ve not yet done as I am unsure of what might happen to my profile, hundreds of previous posts, current FS items, messages etc.
> so this is just a post to test the water before attempting to register ( hoping I don’t need to).
> 
> ...


Hi, With the old format changing Email was quite simple, it appears you have logged in without any problems, so no idea why re-acitation would be required.
Just checked & it appears that only VS admin can change Email addy.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back 😉


----------

